# Difference between front and rear brake calipers?



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Forgive me if this seems obvious, but my road bike has cantis so I have no real experience with modern caliper-style road brakes. I've noticed that the calipers are usually sold as Front or Rear. Is the only difference the side from which the cable pulls? 

I ask because I run my brake levers reversed (front brake to right lever). This isn't a problem with my center-pull cantis, but with a side-pull caliper I imagine that this arrangement would cause an unfavorably tight bend in the front brake cable. It occurs to me that I could resolve this problem by simply mounting a caliper designed for the rear on the front. But would this create other problems?


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

The difference is the mounting stud to the frame/fork. Rear is short front is long. Explain your tight bend to the Italians. Many of them do it the same as you as do many motorcycle/bicycle riders without difficulty. Find something else to worry about.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Campagnolo has differential front/rear brakes: The front is a double pivot and the rear is a lightened single pivot. works Great.

Original Question: Go ahead, just leave a bit more cable for a gentle bend. Or you could try exiting the cable under the tape BEFORE the stem and taking a short cut to the brake. This might work better for a right/front combo.

Edit: Rear brake on the front: You would still have a right handed brake caliper.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Front rear/right left*



undies said:


> It occurs to me that I could resolve this problem by simply mounting a caliper designed for the rear on the front. But would this create other problems?


The others basically implied it, but mounting a "rear" brake on the front won't change the cable routing. The only difference between front and rear brakes is the length of the mounting bolt; the caliper arms are the same. When mounted on the front (caliper ahead of the bolt) the cable is on the right, and when mounted on the rear (caliper behind the bolt) the cable is on the left.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks folks, you answered my question. :thumbsup: 

After a bit more research I now see that my assumption about rear calipers having a left side pull was mistaken. I made this assumption after looking at my son's pre-loved Centurion, which has a left side pull Dia-Compe front brake. I mistakenly assumed that some previous had mounted a rear brake on the front. 

Does anyone make a decent quality left side pull caliper these days? A perusal of eBay showed some older Dia-Compe and Weinmann calipers with left side pull, but everything modern seems to pull from the right side. Granted, for most people this makes sense.


----------



## baking3 (Jul 21, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it. I run my right lever to the front brake (right-hand side pull caliper) with no problems.


----------

